# Gasoline prices where you are?? Up by how much??



## chic (Oct 19, 2021)

I had to gas up last week. The price of gas was $2.99 per gallon. I was busy the first day so decided to buy the next. Next day gas prices were up to $3.05 per gallon and I tanked up. 2 days later I had to take mom out for an errand and gas prices were up again to $3.15 and $3.17 per gallon at my two favorite filling stations. That's an eighteen cent rise in 4 days! I don't even want to think how much it's going to cost to keep warm this winter.  

How are prices where you are at present?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 19, 2021)

3.39-3.49 in upstate NY... and climbing


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

In the UK there's 5 litres per Gallon roughly... we're paying £1.40 this week* per litre* for the cheapest supermarket unleaded..some independent petrol garages are charging much more... whereas the US gallon is around 1 litre less at roughly 4 litres per gallon

5 x £1.40 = £7.00 per gallon... which is equal to $9.61 US dollars... which is what we're paying currently

if the USA was charging the same prices as us in the UK  £1.40 per litre  = $1.92 US... ..then you would be paying... $7.68 per gallon


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 19, 2021)

Here they go like a Yo-Yo.  They were down to 2.99 last week  & I filled up my Durango & four of my 6-gallon gas cans. As I was coming home I passed a station it had gone up to 3.05  Next day I went into the store to get what I forgot.  Gas was 3.15  When I came back home it was changed up to 3.45 a gallon.

  My Propane use to be 89 to 95¢ a gallon.  Now it's up to 1.59 a gallon.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 19, 2021)

$2.89 to $2.99 according to gas buddy.  You can expect much worse to come, I think.  It’s what you get when a country is no longer energy independent. Prices at the grocery store go up every week.  It’s sad To think how this will affect low Income folks.


----------



## Lara (Oct 19, 2021)

$3.30 in NC. Costco is $3


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 19, 2021)

We were oil-independent.  Then our fearless dictator changed it so we now have to "Import" a lot of our oil.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2021)

I paid $3.359 yesterday in Central New York.

I only drive about 1,000 miles/year so the price of gas is not a significant part of my budget.

National Grid, the local utility, is estimating a 31% increase in home heating costs this winter.

The heat and hot water are included in my rent so it will not impact me until next fall when my lease comes due.

We all have our own personal inflation rate.

The biggest hit to my budget will be the cost of prescription drugs when I enter the donut hole.  It is expensive but still much cheaper than providing my own insurance coverage under Obamacare before qualifying for Medicare.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)

Citgo


----------



## caroln (Oct 19, 2021)

$3.10 in south central Kentucky.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> $2.89 to $2.99 according to gas buddy.  You can expect much worse to come, I think.  It’s what you get when a country is no longer energy independent. Prices at the grocery store go up every week.  It’s sad To think how this will affect low Income folks.


what this country would give to be just paying $2.99 per gallon... even £2.99 in pounds would be great ..much less dollars... seriously guys you don't know how well off you are with those low prices for fuel


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 19, 2021)

It's been hovering around $2.37 or a little more, now in the last 6mos or so...it's up to $4.09, self pump.

Central California.


----------



## chic (Oct 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> In the UK there's 5 litres per Gallon roughly... we're paying £1.40 this week* per litre* for the cheapest supermarket unleaded..some independent petrol garages are charging much more... whereas the US gallon is around 1 litre less at roughly 4 litres per gallon
> 
> 5 x £1.40 = £7.00 per gallon... which is equal to $9.61 US dollars... which is what we're paying currently
> 
> if the USA was charging the same prices as us in the UK  £1.40 per litre  = $1.92 US... ..then you would be paying... $7.68 per gallon


I expect this to be bad.


----------



## chic (Oct 19, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> It's been hovering around $2.37 or a little more, now in the last 6mos or so...it's up to $4.09, self pump.
> 
> Central California.


Did you notice a fast spike in prices? I mean here it goes up daily!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

chic said:


> Did you notice a fast spike in prices? I mean here it goes up daily!


well it went up on pretty much a daily basis over the last few months .. and then sudenly in the last month it shot up


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2021)

My husband took my car to get filled up with gas and he noticed a big increase.  I , believe it or not... could fill the gas tank with $22.00 or around that amount.  This last time it was over $30.


----------



## Mike (Oct 19, 2021)

I am with hollydolly on these prices, but there is more!

Last weekend I went to Cornwall for a short break and
luckily I didn't need petrol on the motorway as they were
selling it for £1.60 per litre, £8 per gallon.

My father had a petrol station in the 1960s - 1970s and
his petrol was £0.68 per gallon, that is less than half the
price of one litre today, oh to turn back the clock, just
to fill up and return to today.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

Mike said:


> I am with hollydolly on these prices, but there is more!
> 
> Last weekend I went to Cornwall for a short break and
> luckily I didn't need petrol on the motorway as they were
> ...


OMG £1.60 ... that's disgraceful.. was this the M4?...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)

Seems like all we can do is conserve, keep our tires inflated, and slow down!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2021)

Gas prices?  ... I  have no idea.  
The last time I bought gas for my car was in June,  and it's still about half full. 



RadishRose said:


> Seems like all we can do is conserve,* keep our tires inflated,* and slow down!



Keeping tires inflated to the right amt of air is my biggest problem  ...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Gas prices?  ... I  have no idea.
> The last time I bought gas for my car was in June,  and it's still about half full.
> 
> 
> ...


why ?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2021)

^  Tires deflate sitting around ....  and  especially when there is a big weather shift from hot to cold

If not down too many #lbs. of pressure,  driving a while will bring the pressure back  up.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 19, 2021)

chic said:


> Did you notice a fast spike in prices? I mean here it goes up daily!


Yes!!
After the newly elected officials went in to office......oops.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> ^  Tires deflate sitting around ....  and  especially when there is a big weather shift from hot to cold
> 
> If not down too many #lbs. of pressure,  driving a while will bring the pressure back  up.


do you have a little portable digital tyre pump in your car... ?.. saves the bother of having to go to the garage forecourt to pump up tyres..


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Seems like all we can do is conserve, keep our tires inflated, and slow down!


Or drive my hubby's vehicle!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> what this country would give to be just paying $2.99 per gallon... even £2.99 in pounds would be great ..much less dollars... seriously guys you don't know how well off you are with those low prices for fuel


It's our culture. We expect almost everything to be cheap. 

Cheap gas, food, airfare, and whatever China can shovel to our shores.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> what this country would give to be just paying $2.99 per gallon... even £2.99 in pounds would be great ..much less dollars... seriously guys you don't know how well off you are with those low prices for fuel


The current UK price would be, £0.35 per litre or £1:54 per UK gallon. The reason it's so high is due to tax. Every litre has £57:95 fuel duty slapped on it, then you add the wholesale price, the distribution costs and the fuel company's profit margin, the whole figure combined then has 20% Value Added Tax applied. So we are paying a tax on a tax. In other words, about 72% of the pump price is tax, that's almost three quarters of the cost. 

To make it clear, if our fuel was sold in US gallons and we paid in dollars it would be $1:84 before tax. $8.10 after tax. 
Tax on goods and services is known as secondary tax, meaning we are not obliged to pay it like income tax, but it's very lucrative not just for the amount but also the retailer is the tax collector so it costs the exchequer zilch to collect it. The reason that decimalisation was introduced is to make fuel, and a lot of other high taxed goods, appear infinitely cheaper.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 19, 2021)

$3.65 a gallon today.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> The current UK price would be, £0.35 per litre or £1:54 per UK gallon. *The reason it's so high is due to tax. Every litre has £57:95 fuel duty slapped on it, then you add the wholesale price, the distribution costs and the fuel company's profit margin, the whole figure combined then has 20% Value Added Tax applied. So we are paying a tax on a tax. In other words, about 72% of the pump price is tax, that's almost three quarters of the cost.
> *


yes I think we all know that...


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 19, 2021)

I suppose it would be appropriate to look at the recent past of gasoline prices in the USA.
Not excusing the current prices, but am wondering about the overall impact on the economy as consumer sentiment seems to be waning.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> what this country would give to be just paying $2.99 per gallon... even £2.99 in pounds would be great ..much less dollars... seriously guys you don't know how well off you are with those low prices for fuel


Oh, I’m well aware.  We’re headed that way. It’s what you get when your country isn’t energy independent. And when taxes are out of control.  And the poorest folks feel it the most.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> ^  Tires deflate sitting around ....  and  especially when there is a big weather shift from hot to cold
> 
> If not down too many #lbs. of pressure,  driving a while will bring the pressure back  up.


Yep, I learned my lesson.


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

They are up by 6.9 cents per litre 176.4.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 19, 2021)

Unleaded $3.18 today at Sam’s Club in Daytona Beach.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Yep, I learned my lesson.


Hope nothing bad happened.


----------



## Purwell (Oct 19, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Gas prices?  ... I  have no idea.
> The last time I bought gas for my car was in June,  and it's still about half full.
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got aluminium wheels because they never hold pressure? You can get some sealer to spray into them.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2021)

Purwell said:


> Have you got aluminium wheels because they never hold pressure? You can get some sealer to spray into them.


Oh?  .... yes,  they are aluminum alloy wheels.   I'll have to check that out - thanks for the information


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 19, 2021)

Sydney average petrol prices today are sitting at a record high of 170.4 cents per litre, with Melbourne at 174.7 cents per litre and Brisbane at 178 cents per litre.  We also, like the UK, get slapped with a huge tax (not sure how much) which is included in those prices.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 19, 2021)

We're at $4.29 (USD) per US Gallon in Canada currently ($1.38 Canadian $$ per liter) but that varies across the country obviously. A couple of months ago we were at around $1.00/liter so it's gone up a lot!

Some can control how much they drive to a degree but we need to stay warm in winter so I would be more worried about natural gas pricing for those that use that for heating in areas of the country that get a real winter. It's gonna be expensive as Nat. Gas has gone up as much or more than gasoline.


mellowyellow said:


> Sydney average petrol prices today are sitting at a record high of 170.4 cents per litre, with Melbourne at 174.7 cents per litre and Brisbane at 178 cents per litre.  We also, like the UK, get slapped with a huge tax (not sure how much) which is included in those prices.


Are you talking about a 'carbon tax'? We got hit with that environmental tax last year and it increases each year. I think it's about 10-20 cents a liter now here in Canada. I wouldn't mind paying it if I thought the money was ever going to do something to help the environment. Unfortunately, we all know it will disappear into a great Govt. black-hole


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 19, 2021)

$3.35 central ny


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 19, 2021)

Some info about gas prices worldwide - https://www.globalpetrolprices.com/gasoline_prices/
The source looks legit to my eyes but your view may differ. Just sharing what I saw.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

$3.39 - lowest price today in my suburban zip code


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Hope nothing bad happened.


Not at all, I made it to the tire place.  Two tires were deflating and I was told it was due to the change of weather.  That was years ago.


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> In the UK there's 5 litres per Gallon roughly... we're paying £1.40 this week* per litre* for the cheapest supermarket unleaded..some independent petrol garages are charging much more... whereas the US gallon is around 1 litre less at roughly 4 litres per gallon
> 
> 5 x £1.40 = £7.00 per gallon... which is equal to $9.61 US dollars... which is what we're paying currently
> 
> if the USA was charging the same prices as us in the UK  £1.40 per litre  = $1.92 US... ..then you would be paying... $7.68 per gallon


and we complain about gas prices


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 19, 2021)

Mike said:


> I am with hollydolly on these prices, but there is more!
> 
> Last weekend I went to Cornwall for a short break and
> luckily I didn't need petrol on the motorway as they were
> ...


if it was in Croydon I probably filled up there


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 19, 2021)

$1.629 canadian per litre here on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 19, 2021)

Our local price for regular gas went up 20 cents....to $3.19/gal., today.  Normally, at this time of year, prices are going down, but Not this year.  I'll be surprised if we don't see $4/Gal., before this economy begins to return to normal.


----------



## Mike (Oct 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OMG £1.60 ... that's disgraceful.. was this the M4?...


No, hollydolly, it was the M5, I had just cut across
country and stopped at the Taunton Deane service
area, I saw the sign at the petrol station, it was shocking.

MIKE.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

Mike said:


> No, hollydolly, it was the M5, I had just cut across
> country and stopped at the Taunton Deane service
> area, I saw the sign at the petrol station, it was shocking.
> 
> MIKE.


Taunton Deane services .. they have a terrible reputation.. is it BP there ? 
.... https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...torway_Services-Taunton_Somerset_England.html


----------



## chic (Oct 21, 2021)

We're up again to $3.23 per gallon. Six cents more in 3 days.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

Well we've gone through the all time high now... the cheapest supermarket forecourt unleaded fuel today is now £1.43 per litre..... £7.15per gallon approx...


----------



## John cycling (Oct 21, 2021)

Regular was $4.24 per gallon at Conserv Fuel here two days ago, the lowest price in this area.
I haven't used any gas since February, since I drive a hybird and have only making short trips once a month
or so across town for shopping, but figured I'd top it up just in case.  I keep my tires at 60 psi to be more efficient.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 21, 2021)

3.49 Norwich NY.My little 4 cylinder Sentra drank 39.82 yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Still high, but doesn't £1.43 per litre come to £5.41 per gallon?
> 
> Regular was $4.24 per gallon at Conserv Fuel here two days ago, the lowest price in this area.
> The California average for premium is $4.52.


almost 5 litres in a UK gallon...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 21, 2021)

$3.15 a gallon in rural Kentucky...


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 21, 2021)

It's $1.43.9/liter here in Manitoba, Canada.  At 3.78 liters to 1 US gal, that works out to $5.44 Canadian for an American Gal.  At today's exchange rate that would be $4.40 US.  I'm not too worried as I am retired and don't drive that much and I drive a 4 cylinder Ford Focus.  However, tough luck for all those who forgot about the energy crunch of the early 80s and bought themselves nice gas guzzling SUVs and nice gas guzzling 4X4 trucks with V8 motors.  You will pay and pay and pay!  I understand that the gas prices will continue to rise for some time in the future.  I hope the service stations don't run dry.

I can still remember in the early 80s when there were long lines of people waiting for fuel.  Some fights broke out and some shots were fired over people who tried to jump the cue.  Oh well, it sure keeps the media happy.  Good luck especially if you own or rent a 40 foot motorhome!  You will need several credit cards or mighty deep pockets.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 21, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> I can still remember in the early 80s when there were long lines of people waiting for fuel.


Yep, interesting times. I don't really see that happening in the U.S. this winter, although the gasoline stocks are about where they were this time in 2019. Which is very low, but if people don't react to panicky news, should be okay. Which means the news will soon be screaming possible gasoline shortage. I would worry about the dropping of crude reserves at Cushing and downstream refinery operations. Biden could amp up the release from the SPR to alleviate this, but that would anger some folks I don't really care about.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 21, 2021)

Gas prices are at a 7-year high, with one California town reaching a whopping $7.59 per gallon​
https://news.yahoo.com/gas-prices-7-high-one-161431963.html


----------



## jerry old (Oct 21, 2021)

We're supposed to be oil dependent remember?  All this fracking, drilling in national parks...  
Were we being lied to, again?


----------



## Don M. (Oct 21, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Gas prices are at a 7-year high, with one California town reaching a whopping $7.59 per gallon​
> https://news.yahoo.com/gas-prices-7-high-one-161431963.html


Yup, and much of that is increased taxes for California drivers.  Normally, we can see gas prices going down after Labor Day, but Not this year.  We'll be lucky if we see any relief in these prices in coming months.  Those who heat their homes with Natural Gas or heating oil, will take a double whammy this Winter.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 21, 2021)

*I last filled a few days ago. It was about $3.50 US dollars per gallon.   An advantage, for me, is my local grocery store chain, allows you to earn "gas points" to use at their station. With purchases you get points. You can also get extra when you use coupons, or they will have special sales, where if you by so many $$ of particular items, you get extra.  Gas saving accrue over time in incruments of 10 cents a gallon.  I just got gas wil 40 cents off a gallon.*
 They have certain times of year where the accruals happen..and you have a certain time frame to rack up savings, and then spend it.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 21, 2021)

Minnesota  $3.07, Wisconsin 3.39


----------



## jerry old (Oct 21, 2021)

Becky 1951 
UNBELIEVABLE 7.59 A GALLON, we have seen all the crazies demonstrate.  Perhaps it is time for the decent people to raise hell.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 21, 2021)

Time for pitchforks and torches. Reinstate the damn Keystone pipeline! Higher gas taxes directly affect the working class.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Becky 1951
> UNBELIEVABLE 7.59 A GALLON, we have seen all the crazies demonstrate.  Perhaps it is time for the decent people to raise hell.


yep we're paying about the same per gallon but in Pounds sterling... the problem of course isn't just fuel in the tank , these mahoosive prices affect everything else.. The price of food, the price of clothing, the price of utilities,  the price of raw materials... everything... !!.. and yet there have been no pay rises in most companies for several years..


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> do you have a little portable digital tyre pump in your car... ?.. saves the bother of having to go to the garage forecourt to pump up tyres..


I have a batty-powered digital one for Durango.  I also have a big compressor in the garage & pole barn that works much faster.   

I use to have a Prius that got 55+ mpg.  (Gas/electric engine)  Gas was low around $1.29 a gallon.  It was getting old & had 150,000 miles on it.  So I traded for something bigger so I could haul more things & a trailer.  Now the Dodge Durango gets 24 mpg. The Durango sits in the garage for 3 to 5 days between Dr's appointments or grocery shopping.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 22, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Still high, but doesn't £1.43 per litre come to £5.41 per gallon?


£1;43 times 4.54609 (that being the amount of litres in a UK gallon,) equals: £6:50. Or, if you like, $8:96 (US dollars.)


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 22, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Gas prices are at a 7-year high, with one California town reaching a whopping $7.59 per gallon​
> https://news.yahoo.com/gas-prices-7-high-one-161431963.html


Big Sur is a beautiful coastal town.  This really upsets me to see this much of a price jump!

They normally do this type of thing (raise gas prices) around the holidays, when they know people will be travelling.
And, there will probably be a lot of travel since we weren't allowed to last year.

Hopefully, it will go down after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 22, 2021)

I just toped off my Durango today Price on the pump was $3.28/9, putting in 7.47 gallons total of $24.00. Other stations in town on their digital display was $3.42/9


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2021)

I checked through Gas Buddy - around here (Albany area of New York) the least expensive is $3.19 and the most is $3.34.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 22, 2021)

Makes me happy I don't own a vehicle; especially one of those gas guzzling trucks or giant SUV's  
It is adding to the inflationary pressure on everything else too though


----------



## chic (Oct 24, 2021)

Gas prices have stabilized here, for the moments. It's $3.23 per gallon and has been for several days. No more daily gas price spikes and food in the stores. I'm ready to do a happy dance.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yup, and much of that is increased taxes for California drivers.  Normally, we can see gas prices going down after Labor Day, but Not this year.  We'll be lucky if we see any relief in these prices in coming months.  Those who heat their homes with Natural Gas or heating oil, will take a double whammy this Winter.


Yup and that worries me. Our gas and oil prices are already more than high enough, IMO.


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2021)

I noticed yesterday gasoline prices here have dropped 4 cents a gallon. It's a turn in the right direction for us because it's getting cold and we have to heat our cars longer.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2021)

$3.29 the lowest in my city.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

My husband told me that gas is $3.44/gal here. 

Then he waxed eloquent about wishing we still had our SUV. That truck got 10 mpg. When gas prices were very high, it would cost me $90 to fill it up. I loved it, though, especially stepping on the running board to get in, and being able to go just about anywhere with it, and being able to see from being up so high..


----------



## Manatee (Oct 30, 2021)

$3.34 for regular 2 days ago here.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 1, 2021)

When a country goes from being energy independent to energy dependent and shuts down oil pipelines and drilling, you get higher gasoline prices and inflation.  Let’s go Brandon.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 1, 2021)

$2.97/gal regular in north Houston


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2021)

Just filled up my Jeep today, the price was $3.49(9) per gallon.


----------



## kssf (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi - just wanted to mention gas prices in the state of California - a little town close to Yosemite - $8.59 a gallon.  Gas prices are going up because they closed the keystone pipeline and most of our gas is imported now - I hear a lot from Russia - the previous administration had almost all of our gasoline here in the United States.  What a terrible calamity - feel sorry for people that have to commute to work - can't remember the town's name but you can google it - wonder how much it will go up.  

Glad I live in a small town where I can walk to most places including grocery stores - maybe people will get bicycles or some other means of transportation.  Big cities do have streetcars though and buses but am sure their prices will go up too.  The best thing is to use oil here not from another country.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)

All time high here...£1.50 per litre....at the supermarket forecourt which is the cheapest for unleaded


----------



## kssf (Nov 2, 2021)

OK I looked it up again for all of you who are wondering where in California is gas $8.59 a gallon - a town called Gorda which is near Yosemite National Park - this was a few days ago - it could either be higher or lower day to day am sure you know.  Outrageous isn't the proper word for this hike - can't find a word in the dictionary for this inflated price.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2021)

kssf said:


> OK I looked it up again for all of you who are wondering where in California is gas $8.59 a gallon - a town called Gorda which is near Yosemite National Park - this was a few days ago - it could either be higher or lower day to day am sure you know. Outrageous isn't the proper word for this hike - can't find a word in the dictionary for this inflated price.


Gauging? Why are prices so high in CA??? Our prices dropped a few cents per gallon last week to $3.19. I will gas up tomorrow and update.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 2, 2021)

I have no idea of the fuel prices. When I bought a car I felt free ... when I sold it I was free.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 2, 2021)

kssf said:


> OK I looked it up again for all of you who are wondering where in California is gas $8.59 a gallon - a town called Gorda which is near Yosemite National Park - this was a few days ago - it could either be higher or lower day to day am sure you know.  Outrageous isn't the proper word for this hike - can't find a word in the dictionary for this inflated price.


How will you get back home from such an isolated place? When I was in The Valley of the Kings, just outside of Luxor, there were some young guys who wanted us to pay them for "guarding" our hired bicycles while were inside the tombs. We told them "no". When we emerged from the tombs we found that all the bicycle tyres were "flat". Guess who just happened to have a pump?


----------



## David777 (Nov 2, 2021)

Here in the San Jose area gasbuddy shows average prices about $4.50 with lowest stations $4.20 and highest over $5.00.  Out in the Central Valley prices average about $0.30 less.  With ski season imminent, I'll be spending about $70 each round  trip to Tahoe.


----------



## kssf (Nov 2, 2021)

We were almost oil independent here in America but now we are not - we depend on Russia I guess for oil - stupid policies - hope America wakes up quick; otherwise, it's goodbye America.


----------



## kssf (Nov 2, 2021)

Everything is higher in CA - I used to live there.  No more.  It has a lot to do with the leaders - not supposed to be political but that is the reason.  Do your research - sad but true - so many homelessness and looting - it's really bad - 22 Walgreen stores in SF are closed - look it up and become informed.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 2, 2021)

Gas prices in our area range from $3.09 to $3.19 per gallon, and have been in that range for weeks.  The State just passed an small increase in gas taxes....the first increase in almost 20 years...so that will have an effect in coming months.    

With Winter coming, those who heat with Natural Gas, or Propane, will see the biggest impact....prices on those supplies are up nearly 50% from last year.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 2, 2021)

_$3.29 _this week, $3.13 last week. Forget the keystone pipeline myth. Early in the PD, Oil producers deliberately shut down producing wells and laid off many workers here in the NM “oil patch” (right next to Texas where they did it too) so they could reduce expenses and charge more.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 2, 2021)

Ridiculously expensive, which is why I am happy to have a 4-cylinder car. If car inventories ever get back to normal, I am planning to buy an electric vehicle.  I also want to do my part for Climate Change.


----------



## Knight (Nov 2, 2021)

Range between $3.65 & $3.85  Don't need to drive very far for anything so at those prices $20.00 to $25.00 a month usually is enough.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2021)

Filled my tank last evening and it was 3.29 per gallon at Shell. I haven't gotten gasoline in awhile because I hardly go anywhere and my car is not too bad on gas.  I'm in Ohio so that's what the price is here yesterday.  I imagine it will go up more and then fluctuate as always.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 3, 2021)

What year was it we were paying over four bucks a gallon-nation wide?


----------



## chic (Nov 3, 2021)

jerry old said:


> What year was it we were paying over four bucks a gallon-nation wide?


2012. I remember that vividly! Gas prices at my favorite hometown gas station have gone up 6 cents per gallon since last week to $3.29 per gallon but I bought some in another town on my way to work where it was only $ 3.19 still so that is great. I know where to save 10 cents a gallon and it's on my way anyhow.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 3, 2021)

jerry old said:


> What year was it we were paying over four bucks a gallon-nation wide?


2008


----------



## Verisure (Nov 3, 2021)

jerry old said:


> What year was it we were paying over four bucks a gallon-nation wide?


Why shucks. I remember when we had to walk 12 miles barefoot to get to school. We didn't have no need for none of them gasolines. Kerosine did real good in our tractor and when that ran out well old pa jest hooked up old Bessy to the front of it. Gasoline! Pshaw!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 3, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Why shucks. I remember when we had to walk 12 miles barefoot to get to school. We didn't have no need for none of them gasolines. Kerosine did real good in our tractor and when that ran out well old pa jest hooked up old Bessy to the front of it. Gasoline! Pshaw!


BAREFOOT!!!!  You forgot to tell us about the wind chill, the 65 below  weather and the snow drifts of 20 ft high!


----------



## Verisure (Nov 3, 2021)

Gaer said:


> BAREFOOT!!!!  You forgot to tell us about the wind chill, the 65 below  weather and the snow drifts of 20 ft high!


Aw, shoot! I was savin' that part fer next time!


----------



## jerry old (Nov 3, 2021)

That ain't nothing, I had to have a map and a compass to get to school and I couldn't read a map....

There is a village  in Siberia where it does get down to 65 below, with windchill.  The kids ride a heated bus; one of pupils father drives the bus,
if the bus brakes down-their dead.  The dad checks out the bus daily, but he is not a mechanic.  Normally, if the weather is bad, the kids
stay home: bad is where TEMP gets fifty degrees below ZERO

Now let us all *beg forgiveness to Wheatenlover* for taking the thread south and promise to never do it again. 
That's a lie


----------



## kssf (Nov 3, 2021)

Keystone pipeline was shut down - believe it because it is true - do your research if you don't believe me.  Be an informed American.  We import a lot of our oil now from Russia - figure it out - importing oil costs more than producing in your own country.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 3, 2021)

kssf said:


> We import a lot of our oil now from Russia - figure it out - importing oil costs more than producing in your own country.


Half of our imports are from Canada, with Russia about 11%. We import 8.712M BPD as of August. We export 8.897M BPD through that same period. So we are exporting more than we are importing, although the latest information says we are +/- net imports/exports recently.

I agree, it would be helpful to an informed American.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 3, 2021)

jerry old said:


> That ain't nothing, I had to have a map and a compass to get to school and I couldn't read a map....
> 
> There is a village  in Siberia where it does get down to 65 below, with windchill.  The kids ride a heated bus; one of pupils father drives the bus,
> if the bus brakes down-their dead.  The dad checks out the bus daily, but he is not a mechanic.  Normally, if the weather is bad, the kids
> ...


Russians are unsophisticated & crude but they always find a way. 

*Forgive me* for taking the thread south, *Wheatenlover*. I promise to never do it again.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 3, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> .................... it would be helpful to an informed American.


Have you met many of those?


----------



## carouselsilver (Nov 3, 2021)

About $3.50 a gallon as of last week.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 3, 2021)

$3.80 at local cheapo gas station. I use mid-grade from there.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 3, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Have you met many of those?



Actually, quite a few.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 4, 2021)

Today I used my debit card and it was $4.39 for regular, $4.29 if paid w/cash.  Ouch!


----------



## chic (Nov 8, 2021)

I drove by my cheap gas station today to see the price had increased by 6 cents a gallon since last time. They're at $3.25 per gallon now. No cheap places left.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2021)

I had to get some today. $3.50 a gallon - same as home heating oil.


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2021)

$3.39 here. I found a place that had it for $3.27 but couldn't get in.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2021)

On Sunday as I drove home I passed a BP garage selling it at £1.51 per* LITRE* ..£6.88 per Gallon


----------



## chic (Nov 24, 2021)

Today, I discovered my favorite gas station is still closed. No reason given. Just the lights are all off and nobody is there. There are just a couple of empty cars in the lot. Nada. I wonder if they are closed permanently?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

chic said:


> Today, I discovered my favorite gas station is still closed. No reason given. Just the lights are all off and nobody is there. There are just a couple of empty cars in the lot. Nada. I wonder if they are closed permanently?


Probably are , if they're a franchise...


----------



## chic (Nov 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Probably are , if they're a franchise...


I'll ask around. I use the convenience store across the street from them and will ask there. Someone must know. Most of the gas stations in my area are very short staffed. There are help wanted signs at all of them. I wonder if that has something to do with it?


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 24, 2021)

Filled up this morning and price was $2.99 a gallon for regular, down about 5 cents from last week.
Don't own a Diesel car, but hope that price comes down also.
I eat more than I drive, so concerned more about food prices and availability.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 4, 2021)

So, the opening of the US oil reserves to bring down prices has worked out real well. (sarcasm).
the monthly chart...


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 4, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Russians are unsophisticated & crude but they always find a way.
> 
> *Forgive me* for taking the thread south, *Wheatenlover*. I promise to never do it again.


I don't have a problem with you taking the thread South, as long as you take me with it!  @jerry old is from Texas. People tell the biggest whoppers there!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2021)

I topped off the truck yesterday....$3.15/gallon....down about 10 cents from a couple of weeks ago.  Crude oil "futures" have gone down in the past couple of weeks, so perhaps gas prices will follow suit.  These current prices are still Way above what what they were a year ago.  Fuel and food prices are probably the biggest drain on most peoples wallets.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 4, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I don't have a problem with you taking the thread South, as long as you take me with it!


You are very kind. 


WheatenLover said:


> @jerry old is from Texas. People tell the biggest whoppers there!


Yes, and they continue telling foreigners that theirs is the biggest state.


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2021)

Today I found a place selling for 3.35 per gallon. All the others are 3.41 or more.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 4, 2021)

Verisure said:


> You are very kind.
> 
> Yes, and they continue telling foreigners that theirs is the biggest state.



If  you melt all the ice in Alaska. it would be the size of Central Park in NY


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 4, 2021)

I paid $4.45 yesterday w/my debit card.  It's 10c cheaper if you pay cash.

Anybody want to move to California.......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2021)

Just filled up a few days ago, $3.27 per gallon.  I never shop around for cheaper stations, not worth it.  I'm okay with the price of gas today, it's been lower and it's been higher.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 5, 2021)

jerry old said:


> If  you melt all the ice in Alaska. it would be the size of Central Park in NY


If you took all of their guns away Texas would double its population within a year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2021)

It’s $3.39 at the Speedway down the street.


----------

